# Surrogacy with Donor Egg from abroad?



## Misi (Apr 25, 2008)

My SIL has agreed to be a surrogate for us    However, it would need to be using a donor egg from abroad and DH's    Is this feasible and if so what clinics abroad do this?

Where would we stand legally?  She is seperated but not divorced from her hubby.

Missy C


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Might be worth asking Natalie FF lawyer about the legalities, some Eastern European countries- Russia/Ukraine/USA do surrogacy it is is illegal in Spain  LGFT has a list of the countries where surrogacy is legal
L x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi MissyC

I've just replied to your post on the Ask a Lawyer page, but your post here has flagged up another issue.  If your sister in law is separated from her husband and not yet divorced, you will need to take care over the legal position, since there are some complex rules on parenthood which might complicate the situation for you.  Probably best not to discuss this in detail on a public board, but do feel free to get in touch if you would like some advice.

Natalie


----------

